# tbolt with black screen



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

hey folks. need some help here. i had to replace the digitizer and lcd on my old tbolt. ive done it before with no problems. but this time the lcd i recieved was faulty. so i just set the phone aside and waited for the replacement. once i put it back together and powered it up all i had was a blank black screen with the back light on. any ideas on a fix. the tbolt will end up being a back up after i get my gnex. i would really just like to fix it . i dont like not being able to get something working again. thanx


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Faulty screen, cable, or connector, assuming everything is hooked up correctly and worked right previously.

I know that's probably obvious, but it is what it is.

Reseat the connectors really well and make sure they're clean. Outside of that, the only way to really see if it's the screen/cable or your phone is to hook your screen up to another phone and a known working one to your phone.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Faulty screen, cable, or connector, assuming everything is hooked up correctly and worked right previously.
> 
> I know that's probably obvious, but it is what it is.
> 
> Reseat the connectors really well and make sure they're clean. Outside of that, the only way to really see if it's the screen/cable or your phone is to hook your screen up to another phone and a known working one to your phone.


ill try it again. btw my ole puter wont even see it when i have it plugged in.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> ill try it again. btw my ole puter wont even see it when i have it plugged in.


Yes, that would be relevant information that could point to your phone being the culprit rather than the screen.

However, without usb debugging on or it being in disk drive mode, you may not see it.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Well I found the problem. I lost a piece surfing the process. Its the piece that attaches to the top left of the mother board. Next to the came. Does any one know of a non working tbolt for sale for parts?


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> Well I found the problem. I lost a piece surfing the process. Its the piece that attaches to the top left of the mother board. Next to the came. Does any one know of a non working tbolt for sale for parts?


Have a photo?


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Left the phone at work. I will pm one to you tomarrow night. Cool?


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> Left the phone at work. I will pm one to you tomarrow night. Cool?


Yep.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

hey snow, disregaurd that . i got it working again. seems i didnt have my ribbons on the lcd or screen all the way in. and i found the mic.


----------

